# Insurance for Croatia?



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

i renewed my insurance in july with sureteam i asked if croatia was included in the european cover and was told yes!
i phoned them to notify them i was going away on the 8th listed the countries i intend to visit only to be told my insurer doesnt cover croatia and they said i will be able to buy cover at the border,
does any know how much this tempory cover at the border costs or is there a better place to buy it?


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

any 1 ?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Just checked my certificate with Saga and it specifically lists Croatia as being covered.
Gerry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We went to Croatia insured with Saga. 

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Any help?
http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/travelling-and-living-overseas/travel-advice-by-country/europe/croatia


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks, i dont think saga would insure me im not 100% but i thought they only insure over 50s and im only 33, i have read the fco site thanks i think is my insurance being arsy after the sales guy promised the world and never came through with the goods just so i would go with them.
im thinking its time to kick up a stink with them after all the sales guy promised i would be covered


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We have just returned from Croatia and Bosnia, insured by Saga. We went to Croatia 10 years ago, insured by Direct Line (I think. DL certainly insured us for Romania and Bulgaria in pre EU days). Croatia insurance is common so kick up a stink with your insurer - Trades Description Act seems to apply.

Insurance you buy at the border is 3rd party only (I think). I wouldn't dream of driving my expensive mh without comprehensive cover

(http://www.pippins.me.uk/2009 Bosnia/2009_Bosnia.htm)


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Insurance at the border I could not see any. We where told the same thing by my insurance we where covered but did not have a green card and it was not on the paperwork so phoned them and they said I could get it at the border but I was covered anyway could not find anywhere at the border and when I asked at the border they just looked at me and said you okay so just carried on. Ended up spending 2 months there and if you go to Dubrovinik you will not be covered part of the way because you have to go through Bosnia me I just took a deep breath and went for it found the road very very good compared to some of the roads in Croatia, could not understand why so many people are put of by this part of the road and say it is bad maybe its because they have not done it but they sure have missed out.


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi. 
I have just checked my insurance and we are covered for Croatia automatically ( along with Iceland, Norway, Switzerland & Liechtenstein) plus, of course, any EU countries. This is with Comfort insurance.
Hope this helps.

Mota-oma


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

kennyo said:


> could not understand why so many people are put of by this part of the road and say it is bad maybe its because they have not done it but they sure have missed out.


I think many of us are put off the Bosnian section because we are not insured for that part of the road. Even on a good road you can have an accident.....

There is a good ferry service that you can use and avoid driving that bit.

G


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Although we were covered for Bosnia-Herzegovina, we chose to get to Dubrovnik by catching a ferry from Ploce to Trapanj (and a detour onto Korcula) then drove down the peninsula via Ston to Dubrovnik. (recommend Camping Kate near Dubrovnik, bus or boat into the city).


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

all sorted now, i kicked up a stink told them i was going to report them to the fsa for misleading me when selling me the policy and hey presto im covered


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Insurance for Croatia*

Attaboy!


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorted : now go and enjoy it some nice sites right on the sea and cheap


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

kennyo said:


> Sorted : now go and enjoy it some nice sites right on the sea and cheap


(actually, we found they were quite expensive (by our standards, anyway).)

That result is a lesson to us all - don't take crap like that lying own! Great stuff.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks every one, we will enjoy our trip now and try and explore as much as we can during our travels


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Bagshanty said:


> kennyo said:
> 
> 
> > Sorted : now go and enjoy it some nice sites right on the sea and cheap
> ...


The dearest we paid was 14 euro used asci and camping cheques mostly never stopped at the one you stayed on next to dubrovanik popped in on the scooter but stayed at the one before it on the left about half a mile was only 8 euros for the 2 of us and the dog and like you say just a stroll to the boat for a visit to Dubrov would say 12 euros was average


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

oops forgot to post a picture from the boat on the way to dubrov of a hotel which got cought up in the war we where just over the road from this complex I think it was auto camp kupari the next one is 200 meters around the corner Kapari big inprovement


----------



## bartender (Apr 3, 2009)

I am travelling to Croatia in September and my insurance does not cover Croatia. I don't want travel without comprehensive cover (with 22K van), can I buy it at the border and at how much? 
bartender


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

*Croatia Insurance and breakdown*

Hi there - any more guidance on this issue - please.

I am insured with Equity Red Star through Adrian Flux. They are trying the wriggle out of both vehicle cover and breakdown

On enquiry they state they do not include Croatia in their European cover ( I understand it to be in Europe?!) and I need to make separate arrangements - their breakdown states European cover but they attempt to exclude it through it not being listed in the booklet documentation.

I have pushed them on remote telephone mis selling and am waiting to hear.

Did anyone get cover at the border and have a cost?


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

I had read the previous post while researching Croatia but didn't remember it when changing my insurance. I have ended up on the Equity Red Star through Adrian Flux and I did ask about Croatia and got a positive response, so thank you for getting them to sort that, it meant no hassle for me!

I am not clear from the forum whether I may be uninsured for the bit of the road to Dubrovnic that is not in Croatia, is that the case and can I buy cover en route and what is the distance that is not in Croatia?

Cheers, NS


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Croatia, the missing bit*

The gap is about 20k in Bosna. I have been told you can buy cover but perhaps not at the border, only in the local town. Comfort wouldnt cover it and when we looked at the distance from Zadar to Split and then down to Dubrovnik we lost interest!

I understand that the alternative, all in Croatia is via the ferry out to the peninsular and then the road bridge back in , so you dont actually leave Croatia. Its still along way down the coast but apparently I'm told " we missed out"

Amazing coastline

Mike & Ann


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

I think Adrian Flux and Equity will extend Green Card but not Breakdown into Croatia.


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Edited PM to Citysafe, posted here as it may be helpful to others.

Just phoned Adrian Flux to sort out travel letter, glad I did.

Initially Croatia was a headache but they have agreed it after contacting Equity Red Star and only for 7-10 days (although the letter does not specify that, just lists all the countries we are possibly visiting). £15.75 extra charged for 7-10 days cover. Glad I checked, and yet again, glad for the knowledge of the MHF community, thank you!

Same problem with Breakdown, so if it breaks down in Croatia we are on our own but as Citysafe said, pay to be towed to Slovenia then call them out!!

I also checked out the AA. For their prices I would pretty much expect a relief vehicle to track me all the way 

We may do the ferry to the island and drive across the bridge to Croatia, or we may buy cover for Bosnia at the border and do the 20km carefully!!

We leave on Thursday night 

NS


----------

